# No spacers below stem - ok?



## horriefic (Jul 20, 2010)

Is it alright to have zero spacers below the stem? Would there be damaging friction between the stem and the headset as you turn the handlebars?

I understand that if you use a spacer below the stem, there would still be some friction between the bottom of the stem and the below spacer, but it just feels that it's less damaging than the stem rubbing against the headset.

Thanks.


----------



## Marko G (Jun 24, 2009)

you dont have to have spacers below the stem, their only purpose is to raise the stem up for geo purposes


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

It's OK with me and your bike but is it OK with you?


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

horriefic said:


> Would there be damaging friction between the stem and the headset as you turn the handlebars?


There shouldn't be, the top of the headset turns with the bars. If you did the top cap bolt up reaaaallllly tight then yes, so don't do that.


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

the headset and stem dont have friction. the spin together. the headset spins in the frame. so there is no difference between spacers under the stem, or none at all.


----------



## horriefic (Jul 20, 2010)

Ok thanks a lot guys for the assurance. I need to lower my stem on my new bike so am going to remove (transfer to the top) the 2 stems at the bottom of my headset and see how it makes a difference to the ride.


----------



## rupps5 (Apr 9, 2010)

I don't have any spacers on my mtb under the stem, but it has an aluminum steerer. If the steerer is made out of carbon you should have a spacer on the bottom and top of your stem says Trek.

http://www.trekbikes.com/pdf/carbon_care/10TK_Carbon_Steerer_Info.pdf


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

horriefic said:


> Ok thanks a lot guys for the assurance. I need to lower my stem on my new bike so am going to remove (transfer to the top) the 2 stems at the bottom of my headset and see how it makes a difference to the ride.


This is probably obvious to you , but if your stem has rise (angles up), you can also flip it over to lower the bar even more.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Someone just posted this on RBR, too.

I'd look closely at how the stem sits on the top of the headset. As others have said, that part of the headset is supposed to turn with the steer tube, so there shouldn't be a problem there. I'd be worried if the stem extension contacted the headset somewhere, rather than just the part of the stem that's supposed to contact a spacer.

You might see if your LBS has a 1mm spacer, if it looks like being a problem. You'd have to be extremely sensitive to feel that.


----------



## horriefic (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes, I think putting a 1-3mm space below the stem is the best choice actually. Even if the stem sits flush against the crown, I am thinking that the stem would have to absorb some shock and vibrations through the fork. Perhaps a spacer below the stem could assist absorb a portion of those shocks. And a small spacer would also ensure that the stem does not hit the headset in any other areas as pointed out by Andrw.

Thanks to all once again for the feedback. This community is great!


----------



## 9speed (Aug 12, 2009)

Some stems are taller than others. No stem spacers looks better aesthetically...

I have 15mm under each of the stems of my bikes.. but then I have fairly large frames 18in and 19in and a 2in riser on one bike and a 1.5in riser on another.. .


----------



## amishscum (Nov 12, 2006)

For King headsets, you need to use the "scuff washer" between the top cap and stem.

For some Cane Creek headsets, I think need to use one interlok spacer (inverted top?) between the top cap and stem.

Other than that, I think it's totally kosher.


----------

